# New forum suggestion



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

How about a "for sale" forum?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Done! Thanks for the suggestion. We have some ideas for the forum that should really help out everyone so stay tuned!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

the reason for my post is moot....deleted by me.


----------

